# His/Hers Shifter



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Was the dual gate an option in 69? Hope so.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

53 Blue Flame said:


> Was the dual gate an option in 69? Hope so.


According to Year One, I was looking at woodgrain console inserts and this is what they said "Although the Hurst Dual Gate shifter was not originally available from factory for '69, the insert matched the front and rear of the console". So, I guess not. Sorry


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i thought it was only 67/68


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

67 and 68 only from the factory...slight difference in the bezels 67 the wood grain was parallel to the console...68 it ran crosswise....a cool option for sure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a neat option, looks cool, and works well. But, it isn't correct for '69, and you don't need it. The TH400 seems to work better for me when I just leave it in Drive. I never use the dualgate/manual mode in my '67.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*Oh Well*

Since I have the option of doing the car my way, I think I'll go ahead and install the Dual Gate like a 68. I really like the option and it can always be reversed after I'm dead and gone. Ha!

I've always wanted a triple green conv, hideaways and dual gate. What the heck!! 

Can't wait to get started on it. Unfortunatley, it won't be until this fall. I will make an In Progress thread when I begin though, with lots of pictures.

Thanks for all of the help guys!!!!!

Brett:cheers


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Dualgate off the 68 will fitting identically into the 69. I had a dual gate in my 68. Had the turbo 400 build by a contractor with B&M with a modified valve body. vacuum module, and torque convertor, and that thing hooked up unbelievably (My best was a 103 ft burnout in first, a 4"gap then another 35 foot in second, followed by an 18" gap and another nine feet in third (3:55s with L60s). On a good day she'd carry the front wheels. I was running a mildly modified and balanced RAIII out of a 70 Judge. Downside is putting it in drive only confused the transmission and it just was happiest with a manual shift. Upside was it outshifted every manually gearbox I ran against. A little tranny work and your set should turn a similar performance.
I loved that dual gate and if I had to have an automatic I wouldn't do it any other way. Please tell me your 69 wasn't a column shiift car. This is the exit NRCS mentality gets off. Good call on not going carousel red though. 

Cheers n' gears//Mike


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

*Dual Gate*

Hi Mike.

I'm sure the car was an original floor shift from what I can see in the pictures.
I'm going to have to take a trip and see the car. The dual gate is just sooo coool. The GTO is unique, for sure. 

Sounds like your car was pretty cool.


----------



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

*yep got one in mine to love it*

hooked to a th 350 from summit


----------

